# Official Game Thread: Spurs @ Chicago 7:30 WCIU / NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Team in the gel* 








*VS*









*Season Records*
*San Antonio Spurs (2-1) (0-1 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (1-1) (1-0 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Monday November 7th, 2005
San Antonio @ Chicago 7:30pm WCIU / NBA LP*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink></b>





































*Paris-6'2-PARKER <> Bologna-6'6-GINOBILI <> Cal State-6'7-BOWEN <> Wake Forest-6'11-DUNCAN <> Bologna-7'-NESTEROVIC*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*Cincinnati-6'1-van EXEL <> Oregon State-6'6-BARRY <> Wisconsin-6'7-FINLEY <> Alabama-6'10-HORRY*

*---*






























*UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Team Stats:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="90%"><tbody><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>*TEAM*</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>*OPG*</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>*OPFG%*</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>*OP3P%*</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>*OPRPG*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHICAGO</td><td>5th/ 104</td><td>24th/ 102,5</td><td>20th/ 0.425</td><td>6th/ 0.407</td><td>5th/ 0.429</td><td>1st/ 0.125</td><td>21st/ 40</td><td>30th/ 53,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>SAN ANTONIO</td><td>19th/ 96</td><td>8th/ 90</td><td>2nd/ 0.487</td><td>19th/ 0.444</td><td>4th/ 0.432</td><td>11th/ 0.286</td><td>16th/ 42,66</td><td>4th/ 38</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Bulls*</td><td> 
</td><td>*Spurs*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Gordon 35</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 34,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Gordon 18,5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Tony Parker 22,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Tyson Chandler 9,5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 10,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chris Duhon 11</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Tony Parker 4,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chris Duhon 7,33</td><td>*A/TO*</td><td>Brent Barry 3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>3x tied @ 1,5</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Manu Ginobili 1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Tyson Chandler 2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 3,67</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Gordon 18,5</td><td>*FGAPG*</td><td>Tony Parker 17,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Kirk Hinrich .632</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Tony Parker .623</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Gordon 6</td><td>*3PAPG*</td><td>Nick van Exel 3,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Kirk Hinrich .600</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Bruce Bowen .750</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Gordon 5,5</td><td>*FTAPG*</td><td>Emanuel Ginobili 6,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>3x tied @ 1.000 (Deng)</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>2x tied @ 1.000 (Horry)</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Othella Harrington 3,5</td><td>*TOPG*</td><td>3x tied @ 2.33</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Michael Sweetney 5</td><td>*PFPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 3</td></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Sweepstake*
*3600 points Jackpot*







</center>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

can someone help getting rid of these hugh gaps ??

i've tried everything, nothing will help.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Unfortunately, the Bulls are just plain going to get spanked.










It ain't going to be pretty.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

as always, great work bendengo. complimenting you seems patronizing by now...

quick thoughts:

1. we thought we would get "spanked" by nj, and we did not.
2. san antonio is also a team that is looking for chemistry - not clicking on all cylinders yet
3. san antonio is notorious at starting seasons slow, and full steam ahead by the all star break
4. here's for really hoping noce does not start for us anymore:cheers: . i mean, if ben had such a short leash that he got sent to the bench after only a couple tries at a starting position (last season, and this season's preseason) - then so should andres
5. somebody's gotta stop parker - the man is red hot
6 - 100. go bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Unfortunately, the Bulls are just plain going to get spanked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oh no you dihn't. 

we can beat the spurs tonight. i say upset. 

and bendenggo - not sure how exactly to fix the spacing issue with your tables.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 97
Spurs 94


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The only thing that will keep this game close is the fact that its at the UC. 

Who will guard TD? Last season we had AD. Chandler is the center so he cant do it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The Bulls usually have a habit of playing up (or down) to their opponent. I expect this one to be the same.

Bulls 91
Spurs 95


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I really wish we'd have beaten the Nets. Then we could be 2-1 after this game rather than 1-2. Duncan is gonna kill us. You almost have to put Chandler on him to at least slow him down, but I can see him getting every whistle and Tyson sitting down early and often. That ought to leave Rasho/Nazr on Songaila (yikes!). I think we'll slow Parker down. Duhon/Gordon/Hinrich are defending pretty well on the PG's. Ginobilli is gonna have a field day. Maybe Hinrich can get in his face and get him to committ some silly fouls. Normally I'd say our bench will keep us in this, but look at SA's bench! Van Excel, Finley, Horry, Barry, Oberto.

In order to win this one, Chandler is gonna need to step up offensively. Even if it's only his praying mantis/stick-man arm flailing throw-the-ball-at-the-basket-and-hope-for-a-whistle move. Sweets and Songaila are gonna have to be effective. Deng and Noce could actually be factors. We're just gonna have to have a complete game from everybody and I don't think this team is there yet.

Bulls lose.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Spurs by 7.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mavs got them angry, I'm scared.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

Spurs coming off of a blow out loss. This could get ugly early.

Spurs 100
Bulls 83


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Spurs 105
Bulls 86

Duncan has at least 30.

Bulls are led by Hinrich and Gordon who will each have 18 points.

Chandler Foul-Out Guess: With 6 minutes left in the game.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Duncan will visit the foul line 10+ times.

Still, I think it will be a close one.

Spurs 89
Bulls 85

Duncan 29 points / 16 rebounds
Gordon 24 points / 4 assists


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

NBATV lists Pike as probable.

Any chance that Noc steps it up with 2 fellow countrymen now on the opposing team (Umberto and Ginobli).

I'm excited about this game, the elite teams are always used as a measuring stick, though I'd probably be happy if they can keep it close, even if they lose, and wouldn't make much out of it if they had no chance throughout the game, it is the Spurs afterall. I know they shouldn't think like that, but it's a win-win situation


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I would've definitely predicted a victory had we won on Saturday. But not feeling all too optimistic right now. We'll keep it close...

Spurs 97
Bulls 89


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

Can someone please tell the 60 million dollar man to shut up and play. How many times do we have to read his comments about stepping up? For God's sake just do it. I can only imagine what he'll say after Duncan finishes bustin his A$$.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I actually like the Bulls' chances in this one.

Ginobili is a shadow of his usual self. Duhon ought to slow down Parker. Duncan will have his way, but he's not the kind of guy who'll put up 40 and singlehandedly beat us.

If the Bulls can keep the Spurs bench in check and not let a Finley or Van Exel or Barry have a break-out game, I think they'll win.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

Tyson Chandler shows the best he can do by goin' for 10 points / 14 rebounds.

Chris duhon has 10+ assists yet again and takes Parker out of the game .

Game winning shot by Ben Gordon :banana: 


Bulls 89
Spurs 88


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 98
Spurs 95

(it was a game early last time)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's see...we're a team that has trouble scoring, going against a team that shuts teams down....
We have no size on our frontline, the Spurs have a rotation of 3 seven footers, including one who is the best player in basketball.

On the plus side, I think we have the personell to guard Tony Parker. If he lights up the Bulls, he really is a man on a mission.

Spurs 107
Bulls 83


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Good analysis so far. The Bulls can win if they do three things...

1.Stay out of foul trouble
2.Limit Ginobilli, Bowen, Finley, Barry to under 30 points combined
3.Get either Duhon, Hinrich, or Gordon to drop 25 or more

If they can they'll win simply because as somebody mentioned Duncan's not the type to go off for 35 and 15 and beat you singlehandely. Parker will have problems matching up against guards who play defense. 

Still my prediction is as follows

1.Nope, Chandler will foul out as will much of the Bulls backcourt
2.Yes. Noc plus Deng will be enough defensively to limit those 4 guys
3.Yes. Parker isn't really known for his defense at all and one of the three always has a big game.

Score:

Spurs (95)
Bulls(88)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Even if we drop this one, I want to at least see them keep it close, just to prove if they can or cannot play with a team like the Spurs. If all goes right, as T. Shock pointed out, they could win this game, but I'm not counting on it. It would be nice to see them keep it competitive.

It was encouraging to see them stick with the Nets for the whole time last game, especially after watching that opener against Charlotte. 

Parker/Ginobili don't scare me much, though they're both capable of their big games. Duncan's going to get his tonight, probably at the expense of most/all of the fouls of our frontcourt. Finley and Barry and those type of players are what worries me, we can't let one of them have a huge game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Manu's too good not to have a breakout game sometime soon. I'm hoping Hinrich and Gordon can keep him in check tonight. Might not happen though.

Is this game on DirecTV anyplace besides League Pass?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tough game, but if our starting lineup step up tonight to complement good 2nd unit work we got a real chance, Huge job for Duhon against parker!
89-Bulls 
87 Spurs 

Does anyone know if there is a free live audio stream? Or is just on nba league pass again ?
Cheers


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Manu's too good not to have a breakout game sometime soon. I'm hoping Hinrich and Gordon can keep him in check tonight. Might not happen though.
> 
> Is this game on DirecTV anyplace besides League Pass?



it's on FSNSW if you get that. spurs feed. 

league pass is still free preview until tomorrow 11/8


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> it's on FSNSW if you get that. spurs feed.
> 
> league pass is still free preview until tomorrow 11/8


FSNSW shows Oilers @ Stars tonight. What channel are you referring to, 643? And what League Pass channel is the game on? I'm having problems with my satellite as I speak.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Tough game, but if our starting lineup step up tonight to complement good 2nd unit work we got a real chance, Huge job for Duhon against parker!
> 89-Bulls
> 87 Spurs
> 
> ...


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> FSNSW shows Oilers @ Stars tonight. What channel are you referring to, 643? And what League Pass channel is the game on? I'm having problems with my satellite as I speak.



well i have digital cable so that's entirely different i guess. the spurs site listed FSNSW as carrying the game, but maybe only locally? i don't know what DirectTV channel though. 

my league pass lists the game on NBALP 5. doesn't say what feed it is. kinda hoping for spurs feed (don't tell tomandred).

***

and to guys asking about the audio. bulls feed is ESPN1000 - but the game will be blacked out. 

spurs radio feed is http://www.woai.com/ - and is likely blacked out as well.

in other words, if you want to listen, david stern would like $19.95 of your hard-earned dollars to do so. you need the audio season pass.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Its going to very interesting who does better off the bench- 
Finley Vs Gordon
Finley has hurt us in previous years with dallas


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

We're taking this fan stuff too far with some of these predictions. It all comes down to what the Spurs want to do. If they want to blow us out. They will. If they look at it as just another game. Then we hang around. Unfortunately the Bulls really have no say in this matter. This is bar none the best team in basketball, and the Bulls aren't even close.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> FSNSW shows Oilers @ Stars tonight. What channel are you referring to, 643? And what League Pass channel is the game on? I'm having problems with my satellite as I speak.


I'm wondering if the game is on DirectTV league pass myself. Just finished dinner and went to set the TIVO to record it and I don't see it listed (ch 751 - 760 something). It's not on NBA TV. Is it not being shown???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

anyone know what channel on directv the game is on tonite?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Question, why were we able to listen to the season opener on WLS? Was that a fluke or does WLS have some sort of rights to broadcast games from time to time?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Question, why were we able to listen to the season opener on WLS? Was that a fluke or does WLS have some sort of rights to broadcast games from time to time?


I really like to know the answer to that too? As an Aussie Bulls fan that was great coverage.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

ndistops said:


> Question, why were we able to listen to the season opener on WLS? Was that a fluke or does WLS have some sort of rights to broadcast games from time to time?


I second that question and also what is the link for that site?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

OziBull said:


> I second that question and also what is the link for that site?


wlsamcom/listenlive.asp

But it doesn't matter, they're not airing the Bulls game tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spurs feed!

sean elliot: their backcourt is a "monster". 

manu not 100% with the bruised thigh but will play.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

so there is no way i can listen to it live?
how much would 19.95 us be in australian dollar?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

For you direct TV users - Channel 646 - it's on there. I don't even know what in the hell that channel is, but I'm happy!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OziBull said:


> so there is no way i can listen to it live?
> how much would 19.95 us be in australian dollar?



:smilewink

http://www.xe.com/ucc/


bulls start

same lineup

songaila
nocioni
chandler
hinrich
duhon


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Chandler with an early foul...WHAT ELSE IS NEW?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> Chandler with an early foul...WHAT ELSE IS NEW?


he made his first two shots. so that's new!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> he made his first two shots. so that's new!


 :banana: 

Spurs off to a quick start, 16-10

On another note, NEVER SHOOT A THREE AGAIN NOC :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Dick Stockton providing the play-by-play on the SA feed. Wacky, weird stuff.

Can Luol Deng please be reinserted into the starting lineup? Thanks.

We need to feature Chandler a lot, lot more in isolation plays on the block.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Does Deng have something against taking it to the basket?


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

Tyson with 9 points after 7 min into the first quarter ... :clap:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

why is deng no letting the game come to him


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

This is getting ugly.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Go to the three-guard lineup . . . Duhon or Hinrich would guard Horry better than Songalia or Harrington.


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

our second unit with gordon, deng and sweetney is not too impressive ;-)


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

This is not the same Luol Deng from last year. 
They repaired his wrist and damaged his brains...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

We're reverting to preseason defensive form -- 65% FG yielded and far, far too many wide-open looks from three.

Looks like three-guard, no-plays-called comeback/scramble ball is our best bet tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice interior defense 

3 of our 4 "big men" are defensive liabilities.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Well ****, I was watching Arrested Development then tried to turn on the game assuming it was on CSN.
Kind of sucks not having WCIU down here.

:curse:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

this is why i like noconi getting into horrys head lol


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, I'm on the road tonight so I can't see the game, but the trend I'm detecting is that our team can't play defense and still turns it over too much. Am I wrong?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> OK, I'm on the road tonight so I can't see the game, but the trend I'm detecting is that our team can't play defense and still turns it over too much. Am I wrong?


half right


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm stuck in a CPU lab.  Can't see the game. Looks ugly though. Ouch. 

At the end of last season, Deng starting playing poorly, IMO.... when he came at the end of March from his 1st injury. Poor shot selection. Forcing things. Playing kind of selfishly. Not playing like he did at the start of the season. 

Is that what he's doing tonight?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> OK, I'm on the road tonight so I can't see the game, but the trend I'm detecting is that our team can't play defense and still turns it over too much. Am I wrong?


Our big men are kinda struggling defensively, but have showed up on O tonight. We're taking care of the ball though....only 1 turnover. Our offense has been fine.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

what is with deng and these dumb shots he must have been hanging around thomas too much


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another catch, shoot and clank by Deng :curse:

Ben needs to man up and start initiating some contact when he gets inside the lane. Enough with these lame floaters that never go in.

Spurs are putting up an offensive clinic. Shooting 64%.

Down 44-32


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Who has been guarding Duncan?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> OK, I'm on the road tonight so I can't see the game, but the trend I'm detecting is that our team can't play defense and still turns it over too much. Am I wrong?


The team is *trying* hard on defense, but it's a perfect example of the Wooden axiom "never confuse activity for achievement." They're kind of running around like chickens with their heads cut off and making very questionable decisions on double-teams and switches.

The offense is train-wreck-like. Bad spacing, bad decision-making. 

It needs to be pointed out that we ARE talking about the Spurs, however. There's a lot of talent to contend with.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Who has been guarding Duncan?


Mostly Chandler. They've had a good little head-to-head matchup--Chandler's actually finished a couple of face-up drives from the low post, and he's buried two nice little 10-footers over Duncan as well. He is acquitting himself pretty nicely after a stupid head-fake foul in the first minute.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, 
Kirk is 1-7
Ben is 1-5
Lou is 0-4

2-16 = 12.5% shooting

This would seem to be the most pressing issue of them all. I don't doubt that one or more of these will get hot at some point down the stretch, but these guys about the most hot and cold bunch of players around.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

duncan has 4 blocks already


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

8 point deficit at the half. It could've been worse.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Just got back from school. Being on the West coast and getting home late, I seldom get to watch the games live.

Nice drive by Basden. 

Ouch, Duhon is not able to finish the breakaway, though Ginobili did hustle back.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Wats the best live score thing u guys recon to follow the internet, yahoo and nba is stuck on 4 min mark


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> OK, I'm on the road tonight so I can't see the game, but the trend I'm detecting is that our team can't play defense and still turns it over too much. Am I wrong?


We've only turned it over 3 times according to Yahoo so that's not been the issue.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Wats the best live score thing u guys recon to follow the internet, yahoo and nba is stuck on 4 min mark


sportline.com is usually pretty good


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls only down eight at half despite the Spurs shooting a Wizards-esque 55 percent from the field. Chicago has a big FT edge, 11 to 4. I'm a little encouraged by Tyson's play and very worried about Gordon's.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

7thwatch said:


> sportline.com is usually pretty good


That's what I'm on, it's probably the best online gamecast you can get.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I just found the theme for our team this year.

"Disappearing acts".

Because every game, somebody important.......just disappears. Tonight....its Ben Gordon.


Also, the Spurs announcers are about as homerific a bunch as I've seen in recent memory. :curse: 

Its the one thing I hate about NBA LP.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

one of kirk, ben and Luol will improve in the second half, 8 point deficet with those 3 players playing bad is not such a bad thing, good effort by the bulls


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sportsline is usually the most quick and up to date, but remembering back from last year, usually their box scores weren't very accurate, with individual points, rebounds, etc

Maybe they fixed that though, haven't really checked it out, though I'm using it tonight because I don't get WCIU down here at school.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Chandler with 7 boards already.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I think it's becoming clearer and clearer that Deng isn't the same player he was last year; Skiles seems to have astutely become aware of this and has consequentially inserted Noce into the starting lineup.

-Z-


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

so its 50-42 at the half? Is this rite?
And what did i miss from teh 4min mark? Did someone say Eddie Basden was playing how did he look


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Also, the Spurs announcers are about as homerific a bunch as I've seen in recent memory. :curse:
> 
> Its the one thing I hate about NBA LP.


No kidding. What about that play where Hinrich forced the turnover, and the play-by-play man was screaming about the great steal Van Exel made. They replayed it, and he still didn't figure out that it was Hinrich who made the steal. I had to rewind it (Tivo) to make sure I wasn't going crazy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's hinrich time. He's the only offense on the floor right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TP's been running circles all game long.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn, 4 PFs on Nocioni.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

all the live scoreboards have added a point to spurs,it's 62-51 not 63-51


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Watching Ben Gordon attempt to guard Tony Parker makes me feel all embarrassed and weird.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng and Gordon in, a lineup with more offense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good things happen when u take it to the rack. WOW, Deng figured it out! :banana: 

Down 5

Now, we need Ben to get going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich out, Bulls come back 7 points


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng with two nice slashing layups (to the left of the rim no less) and a jumper. God, we needed some offense. Duhon with a layup. We're making a run and are within 5.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Hopefully this means Deng has shaken off some cobwebs and is ready to play ball this year.

Chandler is looking really good in this game overall. He's playing very smart D.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich out, Bulls come back 7 points


It's quite obvious Skiles has no idea what he's doing playing Hinrich at all.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I really overestimated Duhon's ability to defend Parker. Chris is having some trouble out there as well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> It's quite obvious Skiles has no idea what he's doing playing Hinrich at all.


He played him with ZERO offensive help. Nocioni, Chandler, Songaila, and Duhon. 

It helps the scoring when you have Deng, Gordon, and Sweetney in.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It'll get lost in the shouting, but let the record show that Ben Gordon just put on a clinic pushing the ball on the fast break and made a great drop-off pass to Basden, who promptly put on six too many tablespoons of french mustard and blew the layup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If Ben takes another ugly floater, Skiles should bench him for the game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> It'll get lost in the shouting, but let the record show that Ben Gordon just put on a clinic pushing the ball on the fast break and made a great drop-off pass to Basden, who promptly put on six too many tablespoons of french mustard and blew the layup.


Ben is driving and dishing much better this year.

He just hit a 3 as well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon

Bang, bang

1 point game


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, this has been an excellent game so far.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Following the game online here.. do we give up an offensive rebound every time down the floor?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

OMG 3 3s for BEN!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Here comes Ben!

The Fat Man with a block!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Beniiiii ! What a ledgend!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> It'll get lost in the shouting, but let the record show that Ben Gordon just put on a clinic pushing the ball on the fast break and made a great drop-off pass to Basden, who promptly put on six too many tablespoons of french mustard and blew the layup.


:laugh:

yes. that was nice.

ben heating up. sean elliot has serious man-love. 

ha! one point game! end of 3.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Here we go Ben!
About time he woke up.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big time thanks to Popovich for benching TD so early. Spurs couldn't get anything going w/o him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, Sweets with a nice block. Good run by the Bulls and Gordon. You know what, as a coach, you just have to let him keep on jacking up shots as long as he makes sure to get his balance before he shoots.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls within 1 at the end of the third with Hinrich at PG and Duhon on the bench.
















See how easy that is?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

no TT tonight?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, Gordon is insane....heck of a baller!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Following the game online here.. do we give up an offensive rebound every time down the floor?


I know I'm known as a "hater," but it's pretty indisputable that if you've got a small lineup featuring "Sweets" as the primary big, you are going to give up a **** load of offensive rebounds. Even more than that, it becomes like a WNBA game in that there is no such thing as a safe, ordinary defensive rebound. Everything's up for grabs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow

Finley is 0-11


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I know I'm known as a "hater," but it's pretty indisputable that if you've got a small lineup featuring "Sweets" as the primary big, you are going to give up a **** load of offensive rebounds. Even more than that, it becomes like a WNBA game in that there is no such thing as a safe, ordinary defensive rebound. Everything's up for grabs.


Good points.

Still pisses me off though.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

How about Gordon exploding pre-4th quarter???

Get Gordon, Du, Tyson, Sweets, and Songaila in there and watch the magic unfold.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This game is all Ben Gordon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> no TT tonight?



nada for the groovy one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Wow
> 
> Finley is 0-11


oops, spoke too soon


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Wow
> 
> Finley is 0-11



Thanks DB.
There he is.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I know I'm known as a "hater,"


haha. 

We've only given up like 7 offensive rebounds though. So it hasn't been too bad.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the **** is Pike in?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Future said:


> Why the **** is Pike in?


He's our secret weapon I guess. The opposing team thinks the same way you do, and then he hits a 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta score to win this one.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Gotta score to win this one.


Then give it to Ben


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Need more Gordon this quarter.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

am i seeing rite?
Skiles has gordon on the bench?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I just got one of those bad "server too busy" messages.

Hope Tyson just got his funny bone . . . can't see us pulling this out w/out him.

Parker's coming back in after the TO . . . he's been the guy we've struggled to contain tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're not going to win with Sweetney's BIG A** on the court.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson fell on his wrist and left the game wincing in pain. 

dear lord.

deng showing much better form. tied it up! 

damn finley. (thanks dabullz)


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why wouldnt we win with sweetney on the court?!
He just got a crucial offensive board


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

For those w/o visuals -- Kirk just set up Tyson nicely. Tyson took it hard to the hole and was expecting contact, but Duncan withdrew at the last minute and Tyson went crashing to the floor as he scored. He left holding his left wrist, but I think he just hit his funny bone. Hopefully.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> For those w/o visuals -- Kirk just set up Tyson nicely. Tyson took it hard to the hole and was expecting contact, but Duncan withdrew at the last minute and Tyson went crashing to the floor as he scored. He left holding his left wrist, but I think he just hit his funny bone. Hopefully.


Thanks mate for the update


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben looks tired. 0-4 in HIS qtr.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Why wouldnt we win with sweetney on the court?!
> He just got a crucial offensive board


And another board for "Sweets". He makes both FTs, tie game.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> We're not going to win with Sweetney's BIG A** on the court.


Sweetney with another offensive board!
Go sweets


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Skiles correctly recognizes that an old lady could cover Parker better than Gordon. Duhon back in, Gordon out.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Jumpshot for sweets!  :banana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Chandler getting set to come in. Unfortunately, it's right as Sweetney is playing the best fourth quarter of his career.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

CHI 3:18 Luol Deng missed Layup 
CHI 3:11 Offensive Rebound by Luol Deng 
CHI 3:10 Luol Deng missed Tip-in 
SA 3:05 Defensive Rebound by Tim Duncan (12 Reb) 


That's depressing.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Deng fouls out Horry on a nice dribble drive. He'll be shooting FTs to break the tie after the TO.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> CHI 3:18 Luol Deng missed Layup
> CHI 3:11 Offensive Rebound by Luol Deng
> CHI 3:10 Luol Deng missed Tip-in
> SA 3:05 Defensive Rebound by Tim Duncan (12 Reb)
> ...


Good move and great hustle by Deng, though. And an even better tip-out by Horry.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson getting ready to come back in. (whew) left forearm wrapped. 

fat man ties it up!

horry fouls out.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

horry fouled out!!!!!!!oh Isiah u are a genious!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Deng makes both . . . Bulls lead 87-85, 2:49 left!

3/14/98 -- Bulls/Spurs set all-time regular season attendance record at the Alamodome.

(Just thought I'd share some of the crack FSN Southwest game presentation.)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on Bulls!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Please don't blow it....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kirk forces Manu into a travel as Manu attempted to post up.

Sweetney just took an absurd baseline 18-footer.

Chandler fouls Duncan, Duncan to the line.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng coming up huge down the stretch.

Fantastic D by Hinrich forcing the travel on Manu.

Impressed with Chandler tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I usually get Bulls games either on UPN, WGN, or on FOX sports but it's not on any of those channels right now. NBA League Pass blocks out Bulls games for me since it's considered local. Do any of you know what channel it might be on besides WCIU?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't understand how Gordon isn't in with under 2 minutes left.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Duncan hits both to tie 87s with 2:00.

Hinrich misses a runner, Bowen boards.

Duhon on an island with Parker. 

Fumbled botched garbage play. Duncan loose ball to Nazr, Spurs lead by 2.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I F'N hate these floaters our PGs keep taking.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> I don't understand how Gordon isn't in with under 2 minutes left.


He can't guard anybody on the court right now.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Future said:


> I don't understand how Gordon isn't in with under 2 minutes left.


He is getting burned left and right. Doesn't matter how many points he scores is he allows them to score right back.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Are the Bulls thinking about blowing back 2 back games? Come on guys!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Future said:


> I don't understand how Gordon isn't in with under 2 minutes left.


He can't guard anyone on the Spurs. I think he could guard Ginobili, but Skiles doesn't want to go there, and Parker has made Gordon look like a fool every time Ben's guarded him.

Inbounds to Duhon . . . he is rejected by Duncan on a drive down the lane. OB to Bulls.

Deng with a gorgeous jump hook to tie.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Future said:


> I don't understand how Gordon isn't in with under 2 minutes left.


He can't guard anyone on the Spurs. I think he could guard Ginobili, but Skiles doesn't want to go there, and Parker has made Gordon look like a fool every time Ben's guarded him.

Inbounds to Duhon . . . he is rejected by Duncan on a drive down the lane. OB to Bulls.

Deng with a gorgeous jump hook to tie.

BS foul on Duhon. . . Parker to the line 1:03 left. He makes both, Spurs by 2.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon is back in... 

Damn SPurs are pests.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officiating


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

What do they want the Bulls to do? I know these guys are the reigning champs, but please, these calls/non-calls are getting silly.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Luol Deng is a bona-fide ballhog. Terrible shot. Under the basket with TD towering over him. You gotta pull it out and get a better shot than that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would be nice to come out of this with a good shot to tie or win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Benny G!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Bg!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben ties it up! That is why he had to be in with under 2 mins left.... hold them to 91 please!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I figured eventually they'd pass him the ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate these situations where the other team gets to take the last shot :curse:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ben Jordan.

Probably should sub him out now though, so he doesn't embarrass himself defensively.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Get a stop now.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Hinrich with an insane force, Bulls lucky to get it back. It didn't hit rim, though, so the Spurs will still get the ball back.

Gordon ties it up on a nice baseline curl. Spurs will have the ball back with 16 seconds, tie game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got back, props to ScottMay on the PBP. Looks like our Bulls are hanging tough. Amazing how things can flip around though. The team outside of Hinrich and Gordon is shooting 25-49, a little over 50% from the field. Hinrich and Gordon combined for 8-30. 

Looks like Luol is having a nice scoring game. I'm guessing he still isn't having plays run for him, which makes it even more impressive that he is our lead scorer tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well it all comes down to execution! We need a stop. 

Dont foul!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great D by kirk and good help by Chandler!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, what a game so far.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Did we have a timeout left?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

GREAT rotation by Chandler.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

We had a 20 sec.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

OVERTIME!!!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

OT ladies and gents


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Overtime! Wow.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Ben Jordan.
> 
> Probably should sub him out now though, so he doesn't embarrass himself defensively.


Why is everyone saying he has been playing horrible D? Parker only has 14 pts, and he did a great job defensively on Nick Van Exel all game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Tyson with great help D, does leave his feet, and saves the game instead of blowing it. Yeah, Tyson!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Chandler's played a great game tonight. 

Kind of a bad play call by the Spurs, but we'll take it. OT.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

OT--The Pats are getting OWNED by the colts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> Great D by kirk and good help by Chandler!


Kirk got burned. Chandler saved his arse.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Future said:


> Why is everyone saying he has been playing horrible D? Parker only has 14 pts, and he did a great job defensively on Nick Van Exel all game.


He has done an excellent job on everyone else, including Ginobili. But he simply can't keep Parker in front of him. Anything good that's happened defensively out of that matchup has been strictly by accident.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk got burned. Chandler saved his arse.


I have no problem with his funneling a lefty baseline on the right side. He knew the help would be there.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

This is still a damn good team folks...

Gonna be a fun season


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

HUGE props to Benny for saving Capt. Kirk on the missed shot. And HUGER props on stopping Manu on that last shot.

Here comes some OT! This never gets old.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk got burned. Chandler saved his arse.


Kirk did not get burned.... he stayed with him the whole time and led him to his help.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

who started the OT?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like Parker just embarrased Duhon too.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Looks like Parker just embarrased Duhon too.


Parker has embarassed a lot of players this season... that is why he is averaging over 20 pts a game.

and that is why I'm not too disappointed in Gordon defensively today.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Looks like Parker just embarrased Duhon too.


And I said as much earlier in the thread. Parker's a tough cover.

He just scored a layup, offsetting a gorgeous Deng 7-foot turnaround. 

The Bulls offense is sloppier than hell all of a sudden. 3:32 left, Spurs up 2 looking for more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon has 3 steals


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Working overtime, reading about overtime. I can't get any work done.

Tyson is not injured? Seems he's playing well after the return?


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Why the **** are they showing this on Fox Southwest? I cant stand these douchebags.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Parker isn't as good as we're making him look.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Parker can get by anyone in the league. He is that quick. You can't stop him from getting where he wants to go, but you have to make him uncomfortable while he is doing it. That's the key.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is why they are world champs... they are pesky and always find a way to come through. Man...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Looks like Parker just embarrased Duhon too.


And again....and in the process....Finley makes Deng pay for having to rotate.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Parker sets up Finley for a 3. Bulls down 5, TO.

Maybe come back with Kirk on Parker? He's picking us apart.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Sean Elliot thinks the game was over when Finley hit the shot haha


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sweets is havin himself a game too...


Duncan is like Jesus with these refs, can never do anything wrong.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Radio Announcers making Sweetney look bad.

"Sweetney *gobbles it up*, and puts it in"


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God dammit.... they need to get the ball to ****in Gordon!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

H.O.V.A. said:


> Sean Elliot thinks the game was over when Finley hit the shot haha


Believe me, it was :wink:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Future said:


> Duncan is like Jesus with these refs, can never do anything wrong.


Tim Duncan is god in the form of a basketball player, so it's no surprise.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

stupid stupid stupid


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Future said:


> God dammit.... they need to get the ball to ****in Gordon!!


What a horse **** game. Decided by the refs. Hinrich gets _*mistreated*_ every game and it gets old fast.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ugh. . . that'll do it.

I guess if there's a such thing as an acceptable loss, this is it, but all the Bulls needed to do was execute a little bit better and they could have come out on top.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

41.3 SA - T. Duncan makes a *15-foot* jumper *in the lane*. Assist: M. Ginobili 

Is that possible?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Duhon has 3 steals



Duhon has been owned and has been a poor decision machine


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Its funny cause this team could be 3-0 or 0-3 by now....but 1-2 isnt bad. We played against 3 solid teams so far, and we didnt get many breaks.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Ugh. . . that'll do it.
> 
> I guess if there's a such thing as an acceptable loss, this is it, but all the Bulls needed to do was execute a little bit better and they could have come out on top.


No loss is acceptable. The Bulls blew it in conjunction with the favoritism given to the Spurs.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich had a horrible shooting game today.... couldn't hit nothing. Did horrible for my FG percentage in my fantasy league.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> What a horse **** game. Decided by the refs. Hinrich gets raped every game and it gets old fast.


Maybe, but we're clearly getting outplayed in the OT.

Vega, you're whole Hinrich vs. Parker thing isn't holding up tonight, that's for sure. Tony Parker may be the fastest guy with the ball in the league in a half court offense. He's abusing us with that speed tonight.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 41.3 SA - T. Duncan makes a *15-foot* jumper *in the lane*. Assist: M. Ginobili
> 
> Is that possible?


It was more like 12 feet, but it did happen. Assists to Parker and Ginobili.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

We lost because our guards couldn't get shots to fall. Disappoining, b/c the effort was fantastic. Really the polar opposite of the NJ game, where the frontcourt failed us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon was awful on both ends of the court in OT. Kirk was vintage Kirk.....follows every good shooting night with a sh*tty one. Get ready for a couple more. Officiating . Spurs got every call down the stretch of this game.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Is Kirk becoming a new version of JC? On one night, off the other night. In fact, so far every game was like that as a group. Tonight our all 3 guard has off nights.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

H.O.V.A. said:


> No loss is acceptable. The Bulls blew it in conjunction with the favoritism given to the Spurs.


I'm not seeing the refs' being at fault for this. We didn't play a clean offensive game.

I DO agree with you 100% about the Spurs' announcers. Dick Stockton regularly confused Hinrich for Duhon, Duhon for Gordon, and so on (and anyone who got that feed knows I am not making up the part about Hinrich).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Who was guarding Hinrich tonight? Ginobili and Finley?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Although we lost it was a good game. Hinrich NEVER gets calls, and I do mean NEVER.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No pike, no win. Simple as that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Vega, you're whole Hinrich vs. Parker thing isn't holding up tonight, that's for sure. Tony Parker may be the fastest guy with the ball in the league in a half court offense. He's abusing us with that speed tonight.


My only point about Parker is that he isn't the best PG in the league. Parker and TJ Ford are the two quickest guys in the league with the ball in their hands.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Is Kirk becoming a new version of JC? On one night, off the other night. In fact, so far every game was like that as a group. Tonight our all 3 guard has off nights.


Do we have to bring this up again? Shooting % is not anything near what separates Hinrich and JC.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Who was guarding Hinrich tonight? Ginobili and Finley?


bowen mostly. he did a good job.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Who was guarding Hinrich tonight? Ginobili and Finley?


I saw Bowen on him a lot, but he was still missing wide open shots.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Is Kirk becoming a new version of JC? On one night, off the other night. In fact, so far every game was like that as a group. Tonight our all 3 guard has off nights.


Bruce Bowen was on Kirk all night, what do you expect? 

When did Manu get carte blache when it came to hacking people, his steals usually envolve skin.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Who was guarding Hinrich tonight? Ginobili and Finley?


I think Bowen guarded him as much as anyone. 

Hinrich's shot selection was pretty poor tonight, including a couple of wacky unforced (no shot clock issue, etc.) drives.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I'm not seeing the refs' being at fault for this. We didn't play a clean offensive game.
> 
> I DO agree with you 100% about the Spurs' announcers. Dick Stockton regularly confused Hinrich for Duhon, Duhon for Gordon, and so on (and anyone who got that feed knows I am not making up the part about Hinrich).


One of the worst announcing performances I've heard. DICK didn't know what the hell was going on.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> bowen mostly. he did a good job.


Ehh, that explains the poor night. Bowen is the best perimeter defender in the league, who happens to have the best interior defender in the league behind him. 

Hinrich's field goal percentage went from 63% to about 41% tonight for the season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls got 25 FTA to SA's 23. That's different.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Did anyone see that throw by Manning to Reggie Wayne? Jeez, what a cannon.

(bummed there's no more NBA for the night.)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Future said:


> Hinrich had a horrible shooting game today.... couldn't hit nothing. Did horrible for my FG percentage in my fantasy league.


He was atrocious. So was Gordon. But Kirk was worse.

Through the first three games, KH is shooting 42%. Gordon is shooting 31%.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Not a bad loss but I really wanted this one. Tyson and Sweets both have double doubles, Deng with a big game, Gordon pulls his Superman routine at the end of regulation and we still can't pull it out.

But you can't fault the effort. Sweets was all over the offensive boards.

I'm confident we can take Golden State and Utah before the circus trip if we can play more games like that and less like the NJ game.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Did anyone see that throw by Manning to Reggie Wayne? Jeez, what a cannon.
> 
> (bummed there's no more NBA for the night.)


I dont care what anybody says. Manning is the best QB in the NFL.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> (bummed there's no more NBA for the night.)


What's up with several nights straight with only a few games. Only 5 tomorrow night also.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Do we have to bring this up again? Shooting % is not anything near what separates Hinrich and JC.


No I am just mentioning his obvious tendency this year and last year. Kirk couldn't seem to string a couple of good games in a row. COnsistently on and off. And that reminded me of JC and Kirk's play started to bug me a little because of this inconsistency much like JC's game irked me before. In fact, all 3 guards are having the same problem. One thing I noticed from last years, when both Krik and Ben have off night on any given night, we were as good as dead.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

What did you all think of Nazr?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well if we can get our guys playing good games in unison, we'll be doing well. Deng and Chandler were probably our best players tonight from what I'm reading and seeing in the box scores, and our three guards were thoroughly outplayed and shot terribly. That's almost exact opposite of the Jersey game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> I dont care what anybody says. Manning is the best QB in the NFL.


He's certainly better than Brady. I never agreed with the assessment that since Brady has a better defense that he is a better QB.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> What's up with several nights straight with only a few games. Only 5 tomorrow night also.


I know for a fact that they schedule Sundays and Mondays light in deference to the NFL, but that doesn't account for a five-game Tuesday. It better not have anything to do with that weird sport where the players wear sweaters and play on figure-skating rinks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker is looking very good right now, and if he keeps up this play there won't even be a doubt who the better player is between him and Hinrich. 


Anyway, I didn't come in here to toot his horn, I came into say that was a tough game. I was up and screaming and cursing from the end of the 3rd until halfway through overtime. I really think Parker was the difference tonight because Ginobili wasn't doing much, and the Bulls played pretty damn good defense on Duncan.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Parker is looking very good right now, and if he keeps up this play there won't even be a doubt who the better player is between him and Hinrich.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I didn't come in here to toot his horn, I came into say that was a tough game. I was up and screaming and cursing from the end of the 3rd until halfway through overtime. I really think Parker was the difference tonight because Ginobili wasn't doing much, and the Bulls played pretty damn good defense on Duncan.


Yup.

We held Duncan to only 24 points, 16 rebounds, and 6 blocked shots.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ndistops said:


> He's certainly better than Brady. I never agreed with the assessment that since Brady has a better defense that he is a better QB.


Yeah, cause lord knows he'd be just as bad with James, Harrison and Wayne.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I really think Parker was the difference tonight because Ginobili wasn't doing much, and the Bulls played pretty damn good defense on Duncan.


That BS no call in OT was the difference. You guys came down and hit a 3 on us the very next possession. Tough to bounce back mentally when that happens.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Yup.
> 
> We held Duncan to only 24 points, 16 rebounds, and 6 blocked shots.


60% from the field and 4 assists. Duncan didn't dominate as a scorer tonight, infact he rarely does, but he had a pretty damn good game and dominated in every aspect, like he usually does. 24/16/6/4/60% will all be above his season averages this year. Duncan was 6-6 from the line too right? What is he like eighty something percent on the year at the free throw line, nice start for a guy who has struggled there in the past couple seasons.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Yeah, cause lord knows he'd be just as bad with James, Harrison and Wayne.


Manning made Harrison much more than vice versa.

And the Patriots have one of the best offensive lines and RBs in the NFL just like the Colts. I don't think Super Bowl MVP Deion Branch, Troy Brown and David Givens makes for that terrible a receiving corps either.

I don't know why I'm arguing this, I'm a Panthers fan and my team's headed to the Super Bowl to face Peyton and Co. anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Manning made Harrison much more than vice versa.
> 
> And the Patriots have one of the best offensive lines and RBs in the NFL just like the Colts. I don't think Super Bowl MVP Deion Branch, Troy Brown and David Givens makes for that terrible a receiving corps either.
> 
> I don't know why I'm arguing this, I'm a Panthers fan and my team's headed to the Super Bowl to face Peyton and Co. anyway. :biggrin:


Who cares about football, period, when your team's cheerleaders are getting arrested for having lesbian sex in nightclub bathroom stalls.

That's downright spicy!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 60% from the field and 4 assists. Duncan didn't dominate as a scorer tonight, infact he rarely does, but he had a pretty damn good game and dominated in every aspect, like he usually does. 24/16/6/4/60% will all be above his season averages this year. Duncan was 6-6 from the line too right? What is he like eighty something percent on the year at the free throw line, nice start for a guy who has struggled there in the past couple seasons.


We made Nazr Mohammed look like an all-star, sorta, too.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Who cares about football, period, when your team's cheerleaders are getting arrested for having lesbian sex in nightclub bathroom stalls.
> 
> That's downright spicy!


Haha, yes, this is something of a bragging point as well. :biggrin: Gotta love the lesbian cheerleaders. Tony Kornheiser said on PTI today that he'd pay full DirecTV price for a weekly feed of lesbian cheerleader sex. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This same Spurs team did blowout the Cavs by 30 points the other night, so taking them to overtime in a game where our top two scorers shot under 30% combined is soem serious silver lining. 

Duncan on the season - 20.5 points on 55.7% from the field, 12.0 rebounds, 4.25 blocks, 4.25 assists in a mild 36.5 minutes per game. Team is 3-1. Early MVP so far, no surprise.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Manning made Harrison much more than vice versa.
> 
> And the Patriots have one of the best offensive lines and RBs in the NFL just like the Colts. I don't think Super Bowl MVP Deion Branch, Troy Brown and David Givens makes for that terrible a receiving corps either.
> 
> I don't know why I'm arguing this, I'm a Panthers fan and my team's headed to the Super Bowl to face Peyton and Co. anyway. :biggrin:


Bold prediction of the night. Peyton won't be there. Jake Plummer will.

You aren't seriously trying to compare Givens, Branch, and Brown, to Harrison, Wayne and Stokely are you??? Not to mention Pollard.

As for him having Dillon last year......who did he have during the OTHER 2 super bowls. James was LIGHTYEARS better than ANYONE they put in the backfield during those years.

Peyton MIGHT have 1 ring with Brady's offensive weapons in NE.....he most certainly would NOT have won 3.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone find it funny that with the comments finley made about bowen last season they are teammates lol


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

ON a completely different note
Has Wade always been ripped like this?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Good lord, what a throw.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Yup.
> 
> We held Duncan to only 24 points, 16 rebounds, and 6 blocked shots.



Well, Duncan didn't really have that many touches though. Some of that can be attributed to Parker having the ball in his hands for so long, but the Bulls did a pretty good job of keeping his touches down. The 16 rebounds and 6 blocked shots had nothing to do with how Duncan was defended, but yeah, Duncan was his usual self.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Bold prediction of the night. Peyton won't be there. Jake Plummer will.
> 
> You aren't seriously trying to compare Givens, Branch, and Brown, to Harrison, Wayne and Stokely are you??? Not to mention Pollard.
> 
> ...


I hope you're right. That'd make it really easy on my Panthers to win the Super Bowl. But considering what the Colts have done to Denver the last 2 years in the playoffs, I'd be shocked.

I'm not comparing. I'm saying Brady isn't exactly working with the Three Stooges out there. I think if you switch the teams, Brady still has 3 rings and Manning still has none. So no difference really IMO.

Colts absolutely dominate NE tonight. It's about time. I'm sick of hearing about this Peyton/NE crap.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This same Spurs team did blowout the Cavs by 30 points the other night, so taking them to overtime in a game where our top two scorers shot under 30% combined is soem serious silver lining.
> 
> Duncan on the season - 20.5 points on 55.7% from the field, 12.0 rebounds, 4.25 blocks, 4.25 assists in a mild 36.5 minutes per game. Team is 3-1. Early MVP so far, no surprise.


Yeah, I suppose after making the playoffs we shouldn't be happy with moral victory's/silver linings but I was happy with the way the Bulls looked defensively as a team. Parker went off in OT, but overall I thought the Bulls D was pretty damn good throughout the game. The Spurs looked like they were in NBA Finals form for a while during stretches of the first half. We had guys all over them and they were hitting some crazy shots. We had some stretches when the ball movement was pretty damn good too. Really made the Spurs work their tails off on the defensive end. There were some stretches when I felt Kirk and Ben tried to do too much. It seemed we got out of sync a bit when Kirk tried penetrating too much, he got caught in no man's land and turned it over or had to force up some ill-advised shots. Ben also could have been a little more patience at times. These are things we can work out, I thought we did a lot of good things considering how early in the season it is. Spurs experience seemed a bit too much tonight.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> I hope you're right. That'd make it really easy on my Panthers to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> .



As Terry Boers said tonight on the radio, Carolina will put a licking on you! (He was referring to the cheerleaders more than anything, I believe).


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Holy frak!

Sweetney had 13 rebounds in 19 minutes! 

Is Sweetney the best clearly obese NBA player ever? 

I think its funny that our best player very well may be obese. You can't help but root for the big man. OK, fine, he's not our best player. I still enjoy watching him play. He's crafty.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Wish we'd won the game, but that was encouraging. Sweetney was an absolute beast tonight, thank goodness Tyson wasn't hurt. In the least three nights we've performed admirably against a team we match up horrendously against and the best team in the league. I have a feeling Skiles will definitely have this squad in the mid 40's in wins by the end of the season...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Full gameflow 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="right">Chicago</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="5"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('2-6 after a 6-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="14"><center></center>
</td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="168"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="15"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('38-32 after a 9-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="39"><center>*9-0*</center></td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="79"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('48-42 after a 6-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="45"><center>*6-0*</center></td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="6"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="91"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('60-57 after a 6-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="21"><center></center>
</td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="18"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('64-65 after a 8-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="38"><center>*8-0*</center></td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="17"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="29"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('75-77 after a 8-1 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="37"><center>*8-1*</center></td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="15"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('83-87 after a 10-4 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="61"><center>*10-4*</center></td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="43"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="79"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right">lineup +/-</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="94"><center>*-2*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="23"><center>*-1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -9')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="55"><center>*-9*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="1"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="12"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="26"><center>*-1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="46"><center>*+1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="65"><center>*+2*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +4')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="50"><center>*+4*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="51"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="16"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="11"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="16"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="34"><center>*+1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="14"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +7')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="40"><center>*+7*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -6')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="35"><center>*-6*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="11"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="15"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="59"><center>*+1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="21"><center>*+1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="18"><center>*-2*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="24"><center>*+2*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -5')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="26"><center>*-5*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="35"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="3"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="9"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
TOTALS
FG 5-9
FT 1-1***PF 4
Reb 12***Off 4
Ast 1***TO 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*T Chandler *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 1
FG 4-4
FT 1-1***PF 1
Reb 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="119"> 9 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="58">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 2
FG 0-1
Reb 1***Off 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="13">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 3
FG 0-1
Reb 1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="27"> 0 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="47">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 4
FG 0-2
Reb 3***Off 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="117"> 0 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 5
PF 1
Reb 4***Off 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="134"> 0 3</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="57">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="36">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 6
FG 1-1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="28"> 2 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="82">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 7
PF 1
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="44"> 0 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 8')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="27"> 0 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="41">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 9
PF 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="10">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 32.8 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 11 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 12 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
TOTALS
FG 4-6***3FG 0-2
FT 2-2***PF 4
Reb 6***Off 3
TO 2');" nowrap="nowrap">*A Nocioni *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 1
FG 1-2***3FG 0-1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="95"> 2 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="96">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="27">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 2
FG 1-2***3FG 0-1
FT 2-2***PF 2
Reb 3***Off 3
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="113"> 4 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="51">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 3
FG 1-1
PF 2
Reb 2
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="69"> 2 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="122">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="48">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 4
FG 1-1
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="99"> 2 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="44">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="64">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 5')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="15">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 24.6 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 10 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
TOTALS
FG 2-9***3FG 0-3
PF 5
Reb 3
Ast 6
Stl 3');" nowrap="nowrap">*C Duhon *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 1
PF 1
Reb 1
Ast 3
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="95"> 0 5</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="96">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 2
FG 1-3***3FG 0-1
Reb 2
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 2 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 3
PF 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="81"> 0 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="17">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 4
FG 1-3***3FG 0-2
PF 1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="51"> 2 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="41">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="124">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 5
FG 0-1
PF 2
Ast 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="67"> 0 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 6
FG 0-2
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="64"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="15">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 34.5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 12 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
TOTALS
FG 4-7
PF 3
Reb 3
TO 2
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*D Songaila *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
Stint 1
FG 2-3
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="176"> 4 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="16">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="74">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
Stint 2
FG 2-3
PF 1
TO 1
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="117"> 4 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
Stint 3
FG 0-1
PF 2
Reb 2
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="52"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="140">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="80">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 21.6 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 8 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -6 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
TOTALS
FG 4-19***3FG 0-3
FT 5-6***PF 3
Reb 2
Ast 8***TO 1
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*K Hinrich *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 1
FG 1-6***3FG 0-2
Reb 1
Ast 3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 2 4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="74">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 2
FG 1-3
Ast 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="117"> 2 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 3
FG 1-3
FT 3-4
TO 1
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="99"> 5 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="51">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 4')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="41"> 0 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 5
FG 1-5***3FG 0-1
FT 2-2***PF 3
Reb 1
Ast 3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 4 4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 6
FG 0-2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="80"> 0 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 45.1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 13 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 10 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -8 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
TOTALS
FG 7-14
FT 5-6***PF 2
Reb 6
Ast 2***TO 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*L Deng *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="95">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 1
FG 0-3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="96"> 0 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 2
FG 0-1
Reb 1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="74"> 0 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="117">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="52">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 3
FG 3-3
FT 2-2
Reb 1
Ast 1***TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="140"> 8 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 4
FG 3-5
FT 3-4***PF 1
Reb 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 9 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 5
FG 1-2
PF 1
Reb 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="69"> 2 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="10">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 35.8 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 19 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 7 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -9 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
TOTALS
FG 5-17***3FG 3-5
FT 1-2***PF 2
Reb 1
Ast 1***TO 2
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*B Gordon *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="95">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 1
FG 0-2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="96"> 0 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 2
FG 1-3
FT 1-2***PF 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="74"> 3 -1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="117">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="81">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 3
FG 3-5***3FG 3-4
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="110"> 9 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 4
FG 0-4***3FG 0-1
Ast 1
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="124"> 0 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="42">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 5
FG 1-1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="25">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 6
FG 0-2
PF 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="80"> 0 -1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 32.0 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 14 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -10 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
TOTALS
FG 3-7
FT 4-4***PF 2
Reb 13***Off 5
Ast 1***TO 1
Blk 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*M Sweetney *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="119">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 1
FG 1-1
FT 2-2***PF 1
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="58"> 4 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="13">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="134">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 2
PF 1
Reb 3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="57"> 0 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 3
FG 0-1
Reb 2
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="36"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="28">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 4
FG 1-3
FT 2-2
Reb 5***Off 3
Ast 1
Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="102"> 4 7</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="25">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="27">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('








Mike Sweetney
Stint 5
FG 1-2
Reb 2***Off 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="52"> 2 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 19.1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 10 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 14 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -10 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
TOTALS
FG 1-1
FT 2-4***PF 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*O Harrington *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="176">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
Stint 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="16">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
Stint 2
FG 1-1
FT 2-4***PF 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="74"> 4 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="117">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="80">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 5.7 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 0 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 0 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Eddie Basden
TOTALS
FG 1-2
Reb 2
Stl 1***Blk 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*E Basden *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="140">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Eddie Basden
Stint 1
FG 1-1
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="51"> 2 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="69">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Eddie Basden
Stint 2
FG 0-1
Reb 1
Steals 1***Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="122"> 0 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="80">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 10.8 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 11 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Eric Piatkowski
TOTALS
Blk 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*E Piatkowski *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Eric Piatkowski
Stint 1
Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="48"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="144">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="80"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="80">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 3.0 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 0 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="lightgrey"> <td align="right" bgcolor="white">
</td><td align="center">1st Quarter</td><td align="center">2nd Quarter</td><td align="center">3rd Quarter</td><td align="center">4th Quarter</td><td align="center">1st OT</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('Minutes Played');" align="center">Min</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('Total Points');" align="center">Pts</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('HelpValue or hv is Reb+Ast+Blk+Stl-TO');" align="center">hv</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('Team point differential while player was in the game');" align="center">+/-</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="lightgrey"> <td align="left" bgcolor="white">
</td> <td colspan="5" align="center">Player Segments show points and HelpValue, or hv, where hv=Reb+Ast+Blk+Stl-TO
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Dunno if anybody else noticed this. But Gordon had 13 points tonight.

The official box score gave him credit for a free throw Harrington made and one that Harrington missed....Gordon never went to the line tonight.

Fox Sports got it right: http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=2005110704


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After sleeping on it, there is no moral victory here.

The Bulls used their "best" lineup, 3 guards as usual, and were drubbed in overtime.

Luol Deng looked terrific for every minute I saw him, and he was nowehere to be seen in the OT.

Ben Gordon was something less than his miracle self - he hit the tying shot in regulation, yet he disappeared in the OT.

Not one of the Bulls irregulars stepped it up with a surprisingly good effort to win the game for us.

What's to be learned from this game, IMO:

1) Find a way to get this kind of game from Deng consistently
2) Sweetney grabbed an offensive board late in the game, took the ball outside, and dished to Hinrich for a layup. Good things happen when your bigs can draw the Duncans of the game out of the lane.
3) The Bulls need a 4th guard for their rotation. The more minutes the guards play, the worse their performance. It's only 3 games so far, but that is the trend.

My vote for player of the game is a tie between sweetney and deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's only 3 games so far, and I'll be the first to agree it doesn't mean that much because the sample is so small... But others seem to think three games is good enough to define the knicks  In that spirit:

Bulls are in last place in their division
Bulls are tied for 10th in the conference (not in a playoff spot)
Are on pace to win 27 games
Would be tied for next-to-last in the western conference (only Denver has a worse record)

I point this out not to be negative, but to point out how silly it is to be negative about any team's situation this early.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> After sleeping on it, there is no moral victory here.
> 
> The Bulls used their "best" lineup, 3 guards as usual, and were drubbed in overtime.
> 
> ...


I disagree completely on Deng. While he hit most of his shots last night, I couldn't help but get that sinking "Jalen Rose--Black Hole for hire" feeling. When Deng has the ball, the ball movement stops. Through 3 games, that is an indisputable fact. When Deng gets the ball, its going up. That is an indisputable fact as well. That he made enough shots to keep us close (which he usually doesn't do), and filled up his statsheet, doesn't really tell the story of how he impacted the game, and the other teams defense.

What I saw was a guy who only affected the score, by scoring. He was never a threat in the game to make plays for others, and not once did he even attempt to create an easy shot for someone other than himself. So much for all that "versatility" we were supposed to see when we signed him.

I know its early, but Luol Deng strikes me as a player with a "shoot first--get mine" mentality lately, with most of those shots being poorly selected, and I'm am 100% certain that that goes against everything Skiles is trying to instill in his youngsters.

Hopefully he grows out of it. Because I'd rather have 15,8 and 8 out of him than 20, 9 and 3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I disagree completely on Deng. While he hit most of his shots last night, I couldn't help but get that sinking "Jalen Rose--Black Hole for hire" feeling. When Deng has the ball, the ball movement stops. Through 3 games, that is an indisputable fact. When Deng gets the ball, its going up. That is an indisputable fact as well. That he made enough shots to keep us close (which he usually doesn't do), and filled up his statsheet, doesn't really tell the story of how he impacted the game, and the other teams defense.
> 
> What I saw was a guy who only affected the score, by scoring. He was never a threat in the game to make plays for others, and not once did he even attempt to create an easy shot for someone other than himself. So much for all that "versatility" we were supposed to see when we signed him.
> 
> ...


I saw some of the same things, but I also saw that he has the size and ability to take the ball to the rim. It actually looked like designed plays for him, which is a real change. In particular, they'd get him the ball at about the FT line and let him drive to the hoop.

It's extremely effective, but even moreso when the Spurs (or other teams) are going to focus their defensive energies on double teaming Gordon and/or Hinrich. Aside from those two, we don't have much else in the way of offense.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I felt a lot of Deng's shots came off of designed plays as someone else mentioned. A lot of people have said that Skiles uses more set plays to get certain guys shots than most coaches in the league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's only 3 games so far, and I'll be the first to agree it doesn't mean that much because the sample is so small... But others seem to think three games is good enough to define the knicks  In that spirit:
> 
> Bulls are in last place in their division
> Bulls are tied for 10th in the conference (not in a playoff spot)
> ...


I agree. Much too early to say anything one way or the other.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

postgame comments


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm surprised Oberto didn't play a single minute in this game. Anyone know why he's not playing?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I'm surprised Oberto didn't play a single minute in this game. Anyone know why he's not playing?


No idea. He looked good when he got burn in the previous game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> postgame comments


Was great to see all of the comments praising the Bull. San Antonio is a classy organization, but I doubt they'd say those things if they were not sincere. If the team "gets after it" as they have been, this'll be a great season. Just got to start hitting some shots and settle our rotation.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Was great to see all of the comments praising the Bull. San Antonio is a classy organization, but I doubt they'd say those things if they were not sincere. If the team "gets after it" as they have been, this'll be a great season. Just got to start hitting some shots and settle our rotation.


Praise the Bull!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Praise the Bull!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


>


hehehe...

...he said "praise", not "worship"!


----------

